# Dpms ar-15



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hello folks, I’ve been offered a trade of a DPMS AR for a couple mouse guns I no longer need,... it’s an older(4 years?) flat top AR15.... what say you?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hello folks, I've been offered a trade of a DPMS AR for a couple mouse guns I no longer need,... it's an older(4 years?) flat top AR15.... what say you?


 You say it is flat top , but does it have the A2 front sight post and colt style handguards. If so that lowers value.
Very likely is an Oracle.
You looking at a sub $500 Ar new so what is the weapons being traded worth to you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its a lower end AR, if you are in the market for one and no longer need/want the trade weapons then embrace the trade. If you are looking for value in your trade and willing to work it .... sell or trade, sell again , then buy quality and come out on top.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bud's had em for 429.00 last I looked last night. I have an older base model no dust cover or assist and I'm fine with that
and after a little over 1200 rounds thru it only issue was I had to replace gas rings and that was my fault not DPMS!
Happy with it so far!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

No no, it’s got no sights.. I’m NOT an AR guy... yet.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> No no, it's got no sights.. I'm NOT an AR guy... yet.


It will make a good starter AR.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)




----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Not sure how I made four.... that’s it, he already had it posted.. I would be trading for a good shape p3at, and a well work NAA Guardian...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds OK too me! I'd rather have an AR than a couple 380's. Have fun with it as there are a gazillion things you can do with an AR
or leave it basic! I enjoy the heck out of mine! What is better than an AR is at least 2 AR's, LOL


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yeah, lol a .32 and a 380..


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oops I assumed the Guardian was a 380. I do have several NAA 22MAG revolvers and man o man they are small.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Trade it the AR is better if TSHTF!
If it fails you use it as a club...:vs_laugh:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Oops I assumed the Guardian was a 380. I do have several NAA 22MAG revolvers and man o man they are small.


The NAA stuff is GOOD. The guardian is sweet to shoot for a mouse gun, but it's a straight blowback, and for the price of ONE Guardian I could have 2.5 locking breech p32s.....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Trade it the AR is better if TSHTF!
> If it fails you use it as a club...:vs_laugh:


I don't see a bayonet lug may have to use it as club only!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hello folks, I've been offered a trade of a DPMS AR for a couple mouse guns I no longer need,... it's an older(4 years?) flat top AR15.... what say you?


Nope.... Not for a couple of mouse guns. For the keltec, yes. But don't give up the NAA guardian. AR's are not that expensive anymore, just buy a new one or better yet just build yourself a good one.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

That’s how I felt, the keltec is in good shape.. the ol’ Guardian is atleast 3 owners old...carried a lot. I just can’t stand to carry it. I offered it onhere at some point, so clearly it’s not THAT great... PM me if you want it &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Comes back to dollar value you put on the weapons up for trade. If some wanted to buy them right now what would it take to get them out of your hand cash. Once you can put a number on that it becomes easier to compare the AR.
It is easy to post an add and say you can buy this Ar at this price. But if that price is not in your budget to spend then it means nothing. However if there is an Ar that you can swap some items you have no use for to get, then it could be a fair deal. The DPMS is not a cheap weapon it is a low cost one there is a difference.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I have seen oracles sub 400 up here. Lowest I saw was $380 last week.

I know when they were made down in St. Cloud they were well made firearms. Couple buddies of mine have gotten the newer DPMS(they were bought out I believe and moved down south? Can anyone confirm?) models and say they are just as good as there older ones that they bought years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If you want the AR go for it. I prefer military style open sights myself, but if the gas block has rail on top you still have that option. DPMS makes a good AR, I have one of their A2 20" uppers and have put many rounds down range with zero problems.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

youngridge said:


> I have seen oracles sub 400 up here. Lowest I saw was $380 last week.
> 
> I know when they were made down in St. Cloud they were well made firearms. Couple buddies of mine have gotten the newer DPMS(they were bought out I believe and moved down south? Can anyone confirm?) models and say they are just as good as there older ones that they bought years ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Delton was bought out and moved to Texas. I was just at their still open range in St. Cloud, MN this past Saturday. I bought a Delton A3 AR15 with HB 1:9 twist and removable carry handle a few years back. It is a solid shooter, but a bit on the heavy side with HB, so I rarely shoot it.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I have 3 of the M4 length uppers. About 700+ rounds through each. Haven't had a malfunction yet.
Bought all of them during B.O's time in office.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with DPMS. Barrels they use are not the most accurate but fine for most AR work. Some of the Oracle's were commercial rather than milspec. In their case only difference was the diameter of the buffer tube.
The DPMS I own are all Milspec.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have an AR 10 lower of theirs. I am happy with it.


----------

